# 2013 Nissan Pathfinder Review - Video



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Don’t call it a comeback… *
> _by Richard Cazeau_
> 
> As LL Cool J so poignantly rapped back in 1991; “Don’t call it a comeback, I’ve been here for years.”
> ...


Read the complete 2013 Nissan Pathfinder Review at AutoGuide.com


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks like it's running away from the off-road!


----------



## Connissan (Nov 2, 2012)

*Nissan Pathfinder walkaround!!!!!!*

So I was looking for a video that had a good basic understanding of the new 2013. I wanted a video that coverd all the key points and got down to the point. This is what i found, its funny how a dealer came up with a good video. 






Also i not a huge fan of the new body stlye. But the inside looks awesome


----------

